# Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep Coming Summer 2010



## manaphy4ever (Mar 16, 2010)

Square Enix has announced Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep for an US release this summer for PSP.

KINGDOM HEARTS Birth By Sleep is the highly anticipated fifth installment in the beloved RPG series that has shipped over 14 million copies worldwide. Enjoy three unique gaming experiences through three main characters: Terra, Ventus and Aqua , in order to uncover the mysteries of the story. With a distinctive battle system and multiplayer mode, KINGDOM HEARTS Birth By Sleep adds a new depth to the KINGDOM HEARTS franchise.



Source:NA-Square Enix


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought we already knew this.


----------



## urashimakun890 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well it's always good to be reminded I suppose.


----------



## soulfire (Mar 16, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I thought we already knew this.



we ?

first time that i have seen or read this


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 16, 2010)

well first time or not. hopefully before it comes out i can get my psp fixed


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 16, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was pretty fixed that this was gonna be released late 2010 in the States but a more specific time range was unknown. I haven't really been following the game though.

...Is the Japanese version even cracked yet? Odds are if it is cracked easily I'll play it, but as far as enjoying it I really don't know. The first game was decent enough if not a little campy or cliched.


----------



## rubberchickenmx (Mar 17, 2010)

Hopefully it comes on PSN wanna play it on my pspgo.


----------



## Excellentnuke (Mar 17, 2010)

rubberchickenmx said:
			
		

> Hopefully it comes on PSN wanna play it on my pspgo.


It probably won't. It wasn't released on PSN in Japan because Disney didn't want it to. Besides, the PSP Go! looks horrible, aside from portability, because of how cramped it is.

Hopefully an American release will refresh the effort to patch the AP on it. The only downside to that is a bunch of noobs will come on this site asking for a patch and overloading a patch topic.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 17, 2010)

I could have sworn this was already confirmed for April...


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2010)

It is funny how the JPN release hasn't been patched yet and I doubt this one will too.
I can see SE adding even more protection in this game.

PSP has no



Spoiler



hacks


----------



## Traz (Mar 18, 2010)

hmm, sounds interesting, too bad dont have  a psp though lol


----------



## Ryufushichou (Mar 18, 2010)

Team GEN are working on the fix the problem is it searches for the .PRX files that are used with the GO! Camera, that werent on 5.xx so now they are making a 6.xx cfw. From what i understand that is.


----------



## megawalk (Mar 18, 2010)

i hope the 6.xx cfw is ta-088v3 supported -_-
but i am looking out for this game


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 20, 2010)

SE is working hard to beat the standards of protection tht ubi has set and tht means tht BbS will be splayed in order to crack it


----------

